# Schrankaufteilung



## Monsignore (21 Februar 2013)

Hi Leute

Muss einen Prototypen Schrank bauen. Der beinhaltet:

o 1 x ACS 355
o 1 x Diverse B&R X20 I/O
o 1 x Power Panel von B&R
o 1 x APC 620 von B&R
o 10 x Messumformer bzw Messverstärker
o          Relias für 400V und 24V

400V, 24V und Prozesssignale würde ich sauber auftrennen jedoch das anordnen des Fu und der Sps etc machen mir Kopfschmerzen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar ansätze geben?

Danke
Andi


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2013)

Ganz oben SPS, darunter Relais, darunter die LS, darunter dann neine Leistugskomponenten


----------



## ThorstenD2 (21 Februar 2013)

SPS oben? Kommt nicht so gut wegen der Wärme - die lässt ggf. Die Elektronik schnell altern. Leber ein Schienensystem oder so nach oben und Reihenklemmen unten.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## König (22 Februar 2013)

Ganz oben die SPS hab ich auch noch nicht gehört!  
Oben sollten immer die Leistungsteile hin. Darunter dann die Relais/Schütze.
Dann die SPS und die Meßumformer


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 Februar 2013)

Je nach Schranktyp bzw. Höhe versuche ich immer, die SPS etwa auf Augenhöhe zu montieren.  Wenn es geht, mache ich eine Aufteilung von Last und Steuerteil. Last links, Steuerteil rechts. Geräte die viel Wärme erzeugen (z.B. FU) baue ich i.d.R. nach oben. Klemmen sind fast immer unten.


----------



## winnman (22 Februar 2013)

Gerade Geräte die viel Leistung haben sollten nach unten (enn keine zusätzlichen Lüftungs / Klimatisierungsmaßnahmen vorgesehen sind)! Es kann dann die Luft durch den ganzen Schrank zirkulieren und die Energie an die Aussenwände abgeben.

Baus du die Teile ganz oben ein, hast du keine Zirkulation und die Teile sterben früher.

SPS ganz nach oben hat mehrere Gründe: wird bei Arbeiten im Schrank da am wenigsten gefärdet, bei Verdrahtungsarbeiten abgezwickte Litzenteile können nicht reinfallen, Augenhöhe ist auch nicht so schlecht wenn mann schon nicht mehr so gut sieht.

Aber Printipiell ist natürlich die Trennung von Leistung zu Steuerung in 2 getrennten Schränken keine schlechte Idee (aber wer hat bei kleinen Anwendungen so viel Platz?)


----------



## UniMog (22 Februar 2013)

*Screenshot* 




Wichtig bei Leistung ist immer eine Wärmeberechnung


----------



## Monsignore (22 Februar 2013)

Danke für eure Ideen. SPS kommt ganz oben hin. Eine Seite für 400/230V, FU, Schaltnetzteil auf eine Seite, 24V Signale, Messumformer etc. auf die andere Seite und dazwischen 2 Kabelkanäle damit 400V und 24V nicht in einem Kanal liegen. So wäre mein Ansatz.


----------



## UniMog (22 Februar 2013)

Wenn fertig kannst Du ja mal ein Foto einstellen oder den Aufbau aus dem Eplan


----------



## Monsignore (22 Februar 2013)

Hi

Kann ich machen, wird allerdings etwas dauern da wie ürberall sparen angesagt ist 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier sollte die EMV Richtlinie nicht vergessen werden.

Suche mal nach  Rittal EMV Praxis
Oder das hier
http://www.bbs-ahaus.de/module/dateidownload/Leitfaden_Schaltschrank_Planung.pdf

Oder auch gut:
http://www.vdw.de/bin/load_file_int..._id=6&p_dok_id=10005697&p_sprache=d&p_typ=doc

Ein EMV gerechtes Zonenkonzept wird in einigen Normen gefordert und ist auch wichtig für die funktionale  Sicherheit.


----------



## UniMog (22 Februar 2013)

Kanteneffekte ...... man lernt nie aus.......


----------



## Kistecola (13 März 2013)

zunächst musst du auf jeden fall mal sagen, was es für eine Anlage ist. 

Bei einer Risikoanalyse muss man z.B. einen Wert von CCF erreichen. 15 Punkte gibt es für die Trennung von Last und Steuerung. Der oben gezeichnete Schrankaufbau würde das meiner Meinung nach nicht bekommen. SPS sitzt direkt unter den MSS, wie sollen da 24 und 400V geteilt werden, oder wird nur nach unten aus der SPS gesprungen?


----------



## UniMog (15 März 2013)

Kistecola schrieb:


> zunächst musst du auf jeden fall mal sagen, was es für eine Anlage ist.
> 
> Bei einer Risikoanalyse muss man z.B. einen Wert von CCF erreichen. 15 Punkte gibt es für die Trennung von Last und Steuerung. Der oben gezeichnete Schrankaufbau würde das meiner Meinung nach nicht bekommen. SPS sitzt direkt unter den MSS, wie sollen da 24 und 400V geteilt werden, oder wird nur nach unten aus der SPS gesprungen?



Zeig uns mal einen Aufbau von Dir mit Schienensystem wo alles in einem Schrank ist.

aber nicht so eine leichte Übung wo man viel Platz hat mit separaten Steuerschrank (Feld)......  ansonsten Kistecola .....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uefBUOfgA


----------

